# Lets see your rare coloured horses!



## verona1016

I wouldn't say rare, but certainly less common (especially on amongst English riders), here's my cremello. People are always susprised at his blue eyes (all cremellos have blue eyes) and I very often get asked if he's albino (there are no true albino horses!). Unlike gray horses, he was born this shade and doesn't have any dark skin anywhere.


----------



## Spencers

wow he is lovely, thank you for sharing!


----------



## Allison Finch

My neighbor is a COLOR breeder. They only breed horses that will produce colorful horses that people will buy, no matter what. Here's a photo of his herd in the pasture. You will have to agree that these are "rare" colors......

























Sorry, I just COULDN'T resist!!


----------



## Liver

Not sure how rare this is, but our boarder's mare had a neat little colt! He's a snowcap Appaloosa with lightning marks. (Old-ish picture, he's much bigger now!)


----------



## Breezy2011

This isn't a rare colour (at least I don't think so) but it is a really nice colour. This is my Grullo (or grulla) yearling quarter horse gelding. 

Summer coat:









Winter Coat:


----------



## wakiya

The rarest color in my breed is a plain red I have a grulla rt on who carries splash and a perlino who carries SB1 sabino and possibly dun.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

This is Ducati, my palomino, as a pretty young colt, maybe a month old. 









This is Goldie, my buckskin, and her patner Dunny, my dun filly. You can't see Dunny's markings very well in this pic.










Goldie and Dunny again, this time you can see Dunny's dun line and shadowing a bit better. 










Skippy, my cremello stallion, father of Ducati. 

Not sure how rare all these colors are but if you rarely get to see them, maybe they're rare to you.


----------



## Paintedponies1992

Here's Chloe, my 2 (almost three) year old dun quarter horse filly.


----------



## smrobs

Mine's not really a rare color, but he has a relatively rare marking. There are a lot of fleabitten gray horses with blood marks on them, but those are generally black or chestnut or bay.

I've only ever heard of _one _other gray with a buckskin bloodmark besides my boy, but I've never seen another and I've been around thousands of horses.





It goes up across his forehead under his forelock


And around the back of his left ear too


----------



## paintedpastures

Not exactly rare & unusual,but liked my filly's Grey. Her black points were pretty strong & her was coat a real silvery/blue color:shock: Know I had her out to a show & many people were thinking she was more like a blue roan{minus the dark head} Only pic I have on my PC that kinda shows :wink:


----------



## Chiilaa

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> This is Goldie, my buckskin, and her patner Dunny, my dun filly. You can't see Dunny's markings very well in this pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goldie and Dunny again, this time you can see Dunny's dun line and shadowing a bit better.


Has Dunny (I have to say, in Australia we call our toilets the dunny) been tested? It looks like countershading to me - dun doesn't just add a dorsal, it also dilutes the coat and that coat does not look diluted.


----------



## beau159

Everybody is always commenting on my grey horse, Shotgun. And really, you don't see a DARK grey horse all that often.


----------



## trailhorserider

beau159 said:


> Everybody is always commenting on my grey horse, Shotgun. And really, you don't see a DARK grey horse all that often.


How old is he in that picture?

Mine is 4 1/2 and I keep waiting and hoping and waiting for him to dapple out. I think I still have one friend that doesn't even believe he's gray! :-(

He's actually showing a hint of dapples here, but that's before his winter coat came in. Now he's back to being dark dark dark, except for his face. 

He looks a lot like your boy!


----------



## amberly

verona1016 said:


> I wouldn't say rare, but certainly less common (especially on amongst English riders), here's my cremello. People are always susprised at his blue eyes (all cremellos have blue eyes) and I very often get asked if he's albino (there are no true albino horses!). Unlike gray horses, he was born this shade and doesn't have any dark skin anywhere.



beautiful white!!!!
The a grey horse is never born white or grey, their hair grows into the white/grey color. And all greys have black skin.

The defintion of a white horse, is a horse that is born white and dies white - and these horses have all pink skin.

I Have a white, but he is not a beautiful as yours! (and congrats on keeping him clean!!!!!!!!) this is my horse year-round 








:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

Chiilaa said:


> Has Dunny (I have to say, in Australia we call our toilets the dunny) been tested? It looks like countershading to me - dun doesn't just add a dorsal, it also dilutes the coat and that coat does not look diluted.


Chiilaa, she hasn't been tested. Her stripe doesn't appear to be countershading when you see her up close and personal and her coat does have the shading in all the dun places, as well as zebra striping on her legs. One side of her pedigree has dun (or so it says) going back several generations. I'll have her tested to be sure before I breed her, along with the 5 panel, but she's registered dun and looks dun and was represented as a dun when I bought her. 

ROFL! I had no idea Dunny meant toilet. I actually started calling her that because she was a bit bull headed when we first got her and very herd bound to Goldie. Since they weren't herd mates to begin with, I didn't realize how quickly she'd clamped on to Goldie for security, and that led to some rather stupid tricks on Dunny's part. We were actually calling her DUMMY for a little while until she quit doing things like bouncing off gates and destroying them. It was a trying time in both our lives. :-|


----------



## verona1016

amberly said:


> beautiful white!!!!
> The a grey horse is never born white or grey, their hair grows into the white/grey color. And all greys have black skin.
> 
> The defintion of a white horse, is a horse that is born white and dies white - and these horses have all pink skin.
> 
> I Have a white, but he is not a beautiful as yours! (and congrats on keeping him clean!!!!!!!!) this is my horse year-round
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol::lol::lol::lol:


Your link isn't working, but I can guarantee you mine doesn't stay clean, especially this time of year :lol:


----------



## beau159

trailhorserider said:


> How old is he in that picture?


Mine is 3 years old. I took the photo about 2 months ago. 

He doesn't really have much to speak of as far as dapples go, and he is definately not a blue roan. (Although people ask me that all the time)


----------



## trailhorserider

beau159 said:


> Mine is 3 years old. I took the photo about 2 months ago.
> 
> He doesn't really have much to speak of as far as dapples go, and he is definately not a blue roan. (Although people ask me that all the time)


Yeah, he's obviously a gray. But a lot of people don't know their colors. I saw a couple of young grays the other day and a friend told me they were grulla. I begged to differ but it was apparent her mind was set, and it's not worth getting into an argument over! My colt also had an older full sibling, whom the guy told me was "blue roan." I never got to see the horse, but I'm betting he was a gray too.

The easiest way to spot them is the head color. Grays will have a lot of white on the head and roans and grullas have a dark head. Although there are some roany looking sabinos out there that have me scratching my head sometimes. To me, a super roaned out sabino looks the closest to gray.

PS. Maybe your guy will dapple in about a year. It's only this last summer that my guy is showing hints of dapples. Although I'm not sure if all of them dapple or not. Some might just "roan out." :lol:


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

amberly said:


> beautiful white!!!!
> The a grey horse is never born white or grey, their hair grows into the white/grey color. And all greys have black skin.
> 
> The defintion of a white horse, is a horse that is born white and dies white - and these horses have all pink skin.
> 
> I Have a white, but he is not a beautiful as yours! (and congrats on keeping him clean!!!!!!!!) this is my horse year-round
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol::lol::lol::lol:


The other poster's horse is not white. He's cremello. Cremello is a double dilute. This means he's a red-based horse (chestnut) with two cream genes. As you can see, his coat is more cream-colored than white (it would be more obvious in the sunlight).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dontworrybeappy

my leopard app, the struggle is real to keep a white horse white :wink:


----------



## LadyChevalier

I dont know how rare of a color my ClydesdaleXAppy mare was but she sure did change. She overall looked like a Clyde but she was a Silver Bay with mottled skin and a few tiny flecks on her rump. But over the course of 3 years that i owner her she EXPLODED with spots... Every season she would change, she would gain or even lose spots... Beautiful mare, I really miss her.


----------



## trailhorserider

LadyChevalier said:


> I dont know how rare of a color my ClydesdaleXAppy mare was but she sure did change. She overall looked like a Clyde but she was a Silver Bay with mottled skin and a few tiny flecks on her rump. But over the course of 3 years that i owner her she EXPLODED with spots... Every season she would change, she would gain or even lose spots... Beautiful mare, I really miss her.


WOW! I have seen a few appies with that pattern, but it looks SO striking on a sabino draft. That is just gorgeous!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

LadyChevalier said:


> I dont know how rare of a color my ClydesdaleXAppy mare was but she sure did change. She overall looked like a Clyde but she was a Silver Bay with mottled skin and a few tiny flecks on her rump. But over the course of 3 years that i owner her she EXPLODED with spots... Every season she would change, she would gain or even lose spots... Beautiful mare, I really miss her.


Now THAT is really interesting!


----------



## Yogiwick

Love the last few pictures. I'm thinking she's not silver but the leopard gene is bronzing her. Very cool looking!!

Many "rare" colors really aren't that rare, it's nice to see some interesting ones.

Mine are black (seal brown) white (grey) and black and white lol.

I may be buying a palomino pinto so can post some pictures of tan and white lol!


----------



## LadyChevalier

I know nothing about her background. No idea who her sire or dam were and I never had her genetically tested to figure out what was going on there. All i knew was i bought a mare with a few spots and then BAM, she had lots. The first pic was the day i brought her home in Oct 08. The second is spring 09. The last were fall of 2011. Now here is what i mean by her losing spots. First pics are of her winter of 2011. Then the last pics i kid you not are the same horse of winter 2013. 

Her son however took on his daddy's genetics, that being friesian. But she has passed on her appy genetics to one foal, her filly who was born brown but grayed out into what looks like a few spot appy- bred to the same friesian sire. Her other foals- all colts- were bay and black with no spots.


----------



## haviris

I'm not really sure what qualifies as rare, only two in the link are, what I would consider rare (brindle and manchado).

But...any reason to share pics seems like a good one! My current two, not exactly rare, for sure not in their breeds, but still lovely!
Perlino,








And buckskin dun (sorry, I just like this view),








And talking about mud, I should take a pic of them right now, I think they are having mud rolling contests. 

And a few from the past,
Blue roan, (posted because the color was in the link)








And Grulla, (posted because she's the most gorgeous horse in the whole world, I'm a little biased, sorry)


----------



## amberly

Here we go - this is my white horse!!!! well, I mean, he isn't white NOW, but bear with me 
and this is our little joke -


----------



## Allison Finch

amberly said:


> Here we go - this is my white horse!!!! well, I mean, he isn't white NOW, but bear with me
> and this is our little joke -


Dang....the joke's on us. The links don't work.


----------



## Yogiwick

They worked when I clicked on them.

amberly looks like your horse is a true white?

Love the pic.


----------



## NdAppy

Links do not work for me either.


----------



## Yogiwick

Hrm they worked fine when I clicked on them but host page is facebook so maybe that's the issue. (I don't have a facebook so I'm feeling it's not)


----------



## Sharpie

Not that I think they're particularly rare, but since one's not on here yet, how about my red dun boy? He's a good example of the dilution that dun does on the body color. He's also got all the other markings, though this isn't the best picture to show those.


----------



## BreezylBeezyl

My mare is pretty flashy - not exactly 'rare', but very uncommon with both of her eyes being blue even though there is no white surrounding them.

I won't lie, I am a really big sucker for color. I probably will never own a solid colored horse (especially chestnut!).

I'm so shallow...


----------



## Sharpie

Lol, I'm the opposite. I agree that some chrome can be flashy and look good, but give me a horse with not a white hair on them any day. I just love how elegant and 'clean' a look it is when they're solid. Solid any color though, not picky there.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Yogiwick said:


> They worked when I clicked on them.
> 
> amberly looks like your horse is a true white?
> 
> Love the pic.


Really hard to tell with how small the pics are (even when I click on them), but it *looks* like the horse is cremello.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs

LOL and I'm right in the middle of Willow and Sharpie. I like a horse with a bit of chrome, but not too much. I don't like white around the eyes. As for white on the rest of the body, I much prefer that there is very little. I really like my little filly that has a blaze face, high socks, and a single belly spot (also one blue eye).

Please forgive her ugly conformation, she's out of a feral herd that had been inbreeding for 20 years or more LOL.


This is the maximum amount of white I like. Any more than this is too much IMHO.


----------



## haviris

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Really hard to tell with how small the pics are (even when I click on them), but it *looks* like the horse is cremello.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 I agree, was going to say the same! If you click on her horses and look at other pics of him the pic of the eye seals it for me.


----------



## amberly

I'm not sure why the links don't work - I've been doing like that for a while. hmm..... well - I'll try a different way later :/


----------



## verona1016

amberly said:


> I'm not sure why the links don't work - I've been doing like that for a while. hmm..... well - I'll try a different way later :/


FWIW I'm using the mobile view and it works fine for me 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## southernbound

Love this thread! Gotta show off my pintaloosa boy  He is Ee Aa LPlp TBtb SBsb


----------



## Ebonyisforme

Awww! I am in love with your pintaloosa! Oh my goodness, he is adorable!


----------



## southernbound

Ebonyisforme said:


> Awww! I am in love with your pintaloosa! Oh my goodness, he is adorable!


Aww thank you!!  true me he agrees


----------



## EliRose

Stunning horses! My personal horse is a plain 'ol chestnut with an itty bitty star, but my eq team has a few really interesting horses that I need to find some good pictures of.


----------



## EponaLynn

I love momma's eye in that first shot Southern! He's beautiful!


----------



## southernbound

Thank you! Shes a super nice little mare, spends her days carting a 7 year old around the cow pen and she made me a pretty baby so she's earned the easy life of a babysitter


----------



## Yogiwick

southernbound said:


> Love this thread! Gotta show off my pintaloosa boy  He is Ee Aa LPlp TBtb SBsb


Wow! He's a cute baby but all grown up... GORGEOUS!!


----------



## southernbound

Thank you! Here's him a little more muscled out and with his winter woolies


----------



## NdAppy

southernbound said:


> Love this thread! Gotta show off my pintaloosa boy  He is Ee Aa LPlp TBtb SBsb


TB? You mean tobiano? That's marked as To, and SB I'm guessing you mean sabino? You for sure had him tested this? I'm just curious.


----------



## southernbound

A&M Marks it TB. And yes I had him tested thank you. Though it was redundant considering his dam was tested and his sire was a solid palimino.


----------



## Kodachrome310

*Sabino*

This is a horse sabino we used to own named Quigley!
He was a cutie but sometimes i think fancy colors have a negative effect on the ability of their brains to function correctly lol


----------



## WSArabians

I own quite a few purebred sabino Arabians that qualify for ptHA registration, but these two are probably my rarest, because they have every roan characteristics but are purebred Arabians. One is a stallion, the other a mare.


----------



## Roux

No one has posted on yet so I will add my liver chestnut. He is also a paint, with one blue eye. Not rare but maybe unusualish. 

Blue eye and "strawberry blonde" hair:


----------



## Maple

WS - I swear I could stare at photos of your horses all day....


----------



## WSArabians

Maple said:


> WS - I swear I could stare at photos of your horses all day....


Thanks Maple! 
I have the same issue.  :lol:


----------



## SunnyDraco

The rarest horse colors in my family...

Black based with plumage... My sister was hoping her heterozygous grey mare wouldn't throw grey when she was bred to a homozygous black because she really hated washing the tails on her grey mares to try to keep them clean looking. She got half her wish as he tested negative for grey 









And look how lovely that tail gets with dirt and grime ROFL
We think he just wanted full chrome to be extra flashy, 4 stockings for his legs, a wide stripe for his face and plumage for his tail. 









And my mom's stallion is the sire of my sister's lovely gelding and is one of the rare non fading blacks. Outside 24/7 all year with just a 3 sided shelter to get out of the elements. My sister is the rider here as well as pictured above on her gelding 








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## barrelbeginner

My rare horses :lol:
First is Toy's Bold Drummer( Toy) APHA Gelding.

Second is Rayne( Not registered- but planning on registering PtHA.) 1 year and 4 months
Both have two blue eyes. Not sure how "rare" either of them are, but I LOVE how Rayne doesn't have the white around her eyes!


----------



## Yogiwick

SunnyDraco said:


> The rarest horse colors in my family...
> 
> Black based with plumage... My sister was hoping her heterozygous grey mare wouldn't throw grey when she was bred to a homozygous black because she really hated washing the tails on her grey mares to try to keep them clean looking. She got half her wish as he tested negative for grey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And look how lovely that tail gets with dirt and grime ROFL
> We think he just wanted full chrome to be extra flashy, 4 stockings for his legs, a wide stripe for his face and plumage for his tail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my mom's stallion is the sire of my sister's lovely gelding and is one of the rare non fading blacks. Outside 24/7 all year with just a 3 sided shelter to get out of the elements. My sister is the rider here as well as pictured above on her gelding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That's hysterical, it's not like it's a common thing either!!

NICE horses. Let me know if they aren't wanted...maybe they get too dirty? lol


----------



## greenhaven

Not rare, but unusual, my mare Tuesday is a red dun. This winter she is showing much stronger masking on her face.

Once upon a time I had someone tell me all duns had ugly, coarse heads. Not true, but definitely some true. Tuesday, however, has the most beautiful face, and the heart to match. 22 now she will forever be my heart horse.

This is many years ago, early winter coloring:



This is a few years earlier than that, shortly after I got her. She was younger and fatter then, but you can see the cool dappling and striping on her legs:



Here she is, taken right after we brought her home to Michigan. Yes, fence is in the way but no matter to me, she looks so happy! Half shed out, too:



And two more (because she is so awesome!)

Standing like a good girl for a foot soak:



And licking (yes, licking!) some random cat that wandered through her pasture one Sunday morning:


----------



## sorrelmare

Wow! I have enjoyed seeing everyone's pictures. My horse is not a rare color, just a bay overo, but his color gets a lot of attention


----------



## CrimsonCaballus

I forget what this type of marking is called, and I'm too lazy to look it up because I know someone here will remember and share! Here's a filly I found online. I really want to buy her! 
http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7516/16135273235_1d7fab6698_b.jpg
http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8569/15949192359_aee92c0ef8_b.jpg

I think that's roaning on her flank, not grey, neither of her parents are grey.


----------



## greenhaven

CrimsonCaballus said:


> I forget what this type of marking is called, and I'm too lazy to look it up because I know someone here will remember and share! Here's a filly I found online. I really want to buy her!
> http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7516/16135273235_1d7fab6698_b.jpg
> http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8569/15949192359_aee92c0ef8_b.jpg
> 
> I think that's roaning on her flank, not grey, neither of her parents are grey.


I would be prone to think more along the lines of sabino or, even more likely, rabicano on that filly. Her tail looks like the classic "**** tail" associated with rabicano. I think.


----------



## CrimsonCaballus

greenhaven said:


> I would be prone to think more along the lines of sabino or, even more likely, rabicano on that filly. Her tail looks like the classic "**** tail" associated with rabicano. I think.


I've also heard this can result from a weird Sabino expression. I think it may more like,y be a somatic mutation though. 
I don't really see a **** tail, I see sun bleaching.


----------



## rayraystilwell

southernbound said:


> Thank you! Here's him a little more muscled out and with his winter woolies


I absolutely love his markings and coloring! Absolutely gorgeous! So many people have a thing against breeding paints and appys but they look beautiful to me!


----------



## rayraystilwell

This girly may not appear rare to yall but she is one of a kind in my books. Zebra leg striping, partial dorsal stripe, mane and tail frothing, striped hooves, black points where she can squeeze them in ;-)


----------



## llizzylou42

I certainly will notice a beautiful horse, but I don't always notice color. Attitude and behavior is more important to me than color.

I didn't realize that silver dapple was rare until the link earlier. 
I got two minis this last week and one is a silver dapple with one blue eye and one brown eye. She is adorable.
























The other minis is a chestnut/white pinto with blue eyes. She's adorable too.


----------



## Mythilus

WSArabians said:


> I own quite a few purebred sabino Arabians that qualify for ptHA registration .... every roan characteristic but are purebred Arabians


Just wondering WS, where the sabino and/or roan gene comes from? I was under the impression sabino and roan did not occur naturally in Arabians...not doubting you at all, I am just curious 


My first pony got called every colour under the sun, palomino, sooty palo, bay, chestnut...he was actually a silver dapple bay. I don't have any pictures to upload, he was purebred Welsh Section A, unsure of parents colours but in winter he was liver chestnutty with dapples and with a white mane and tail and in summer his coat went a beautiful deep ruby red with dapples and his mane was silver...he was so pretty...combined with the sweet little face. Too bad he was the biggest poo of a horse to learn on, haha. So naughty!

Also strapped a Thoroughbred racehorse who was Gulastra Plume and for those of you who saw the post about her...its the dang Zabeel bloodline. I've seen more horses bred through the Zabeel line who are plumed...even a yearling from last year!

Also, my mum's old horse Sultan was a warmblood (of Oldenburg descent I believe), who was a burnt buckskin. He looked seal brown - jet black all over except for tan soft areas...nose, flanks, etc, but his mum was dilute (buckskin I think?) so the breeders got him tested and along with the rego papers for him we also got the colour tests stating he was buckskin!! I miss old Sully, he was the best


----------



## Yogiwick

^ Sabino is very common in Arabians. Usually minimally expressed (head/legs) with maybe a belly spot or two.

They have also been proven to have splash since the tests came out. (I think only one type though?)

They do not have frame overo or tobiano which are the traditional paint patterns.

They have rabicano but do not have roan, but I can't speak for WSA if she is calling them roan or not; I believe we decided in another thread it was extensive rabicano but I am not the owner so cannot label them  I think she's just saying they have roan characteristics not that they necessarily carry the gene. (Which there is a test for)


----------



## wakiya

I thought arabians did not test for sabino (SB1), but instead had a few lines of white spotting (what used to be called dominant white). I'm SO EXCITED to hear about splash I thought it was in there, is it SW1, SW2 or SW3?


----------



## CarrieS

This isn't mine, but I was warming up for a rodeo and saw this beauty penned-up behind a trailer and I just had to get a stalker-shot.


I'm afraid the fanciest I own is a red-dun, but he doesn't show the usual fading.


----------



## CarrieS

And here's another that isn't mine, but I did ride a bit this summer. He's a tri-color, and despite his ugly face (I can't stand pink around the eyes and lips) , he's a pretty boy.


----------



## EliRose

This is the buckskin gelding I free leased for about 18 months. He was sooo handsome, and for some reason got very dark up from in the winter. In the summer he was a normally colored buckskin.


----------



## Zexious

^He's lovely! Reminds me of the filly I trained years back~


----------



## EliRose

He really was lovely, that picture actually makes him look super weak behind (he was NOT), and he was very out of shape in it. I had the option to buy him but he was just too much maintenance and absolutely NEEDED to be worked at least six days a week.

So cute though.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I'd be willing to bet that gelding is a brownskin, EliRose.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EliRose

He's probably not, actually! I posted on here during the time I had him (with summer pics) and the consensus seemed to be he was either a straight buckskin or sooty. I'll try to find it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EliRose

Rereading the old thread, I'm mistaken LOL. Not sooty but possibly brown-based, although original consensus was regular buckskin.

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-colors-genetics/sooty-silver-buckskin-157233/


























He was very wet in the last pic, but I don't seem to have any good summer pictures of him dry. I do have video:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bewa0HrOJio&list=UUeNnXN5z8lCMx6U8GSjE6WA


----------



## NdAppy

CarrieS said:


> And here's another that isn't mine, but I did ride a bit this summer. He's a tri-color, and despite his ugly face (I can't stand pink around the eyes and lips) , he's a pretty boy.



Your image doesn't work. I've very doubtful it was a true tricolor as tricolors do not occur in horses except for as a freak genetic mutation.


----------



## CarrieS

NdAppy said:


> Your image doesn't work. I've very doubtful it was a true tricolor as tricolors do not occur in horses except for as a freak genetic mutation.


Hm, it works on mobile. 

Up to whether to believe me or not, but I was around this horse all summer on the ranch I worked on and he was most certainly black on parts of his back, bay (with the black points on his legs), and white. :-|


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I can see the pic just fine.

I would be willing to bet he's a brown.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ReiningCrazy

This is Lionel a pie bald buckskin with two blue eyes and four white feet. Is that rare?


----------



## greenhaven

ReiningCrazy said:


> This is Lionel a pie bald buckskin with two blue eyes and four white feet. Is that rare?


Is that a real horse? :lol: He sure is striking!


----------



## WSArabians

Mythilus said:


> Just wondering WS, where the sabino and/or roan gene comes from? I was under the impression sabino and roan did not occur naturally in Arabians...not doubting you at all, I am just curious
> 
> 
> My first pony got called every colour under the sun, palomino, sooty palo, bay, chestnut...he was actually a silver dapple bay. I don't have any pictures to upload, he was purebred Welsh Section A, unsure of parents colours but in winter he was liver chestnutty with dapples and with a white mane and tail and in summer his coat went a beautiful deep ruby red with dapples and his mane was silver...he was so pretty...combined with the sweet little face. Too bad he was the biggest poo of a horse to learn on, haha. So naughty!
> 
> Also strapped a Thoroughbred racehorse who was Gulastra Plume and for those of you who saw the post about her...its the dang Zabeel bloodline. I've seen more horses bred through the Zabeel line who are plumed...even a yearling from last year!
> 
> Also, my mum's old horse Sultan was a warmblood (of Oldenburg descent I believe), who was a burnt buckskin. He looked seal brown - jet black all over except for tan soft areas...nose, flanks, etc, but his mum was dilute (buckskin I think?) so the breeders got him tested and along with the rego papers for him we also got the colour tests stating he was buckskin!! I miss old Sully, he was the best


Sabino, I do not think, can really be questioned. The problem is that they haven't identified the gene yet. It's obviously there, we just haven't been able to get test it yet. It is not the same strain found in Paints or Quarter Horses but neither am I surprised - none of the genetics are the same. I think it's just a matter of time before we find it. 
The two I pictured are rabicanos, not roan, although roan IS an option on the registration application for purebred Arabians. You see a lot of rabicanos, just not ones that exhibit the "Roan characteristics" so clearly. 
I haven't heard of any Arabians testing positive for a splash gene yet, though I'm sure there is one as well. My one stallion threw a foal with a partial blue eye, and I have a few mares that exhibit every sign of splash, I just haven't gotten around to testing yet. 
It's all there - we just need to find it.


----------



## WSArabians

Yogiwick said:


> ^ Sabino is very common in Arabians. Usually minimally expressed (head/legs) with maybe a belly spot or two.
> 
> They have also been proven to have splash since the tests came out. (I think only one type though?)
> 
> They do not have frame overo or tobiano which are the traditional paint patterns.
> 
> They have rabicano but do not have roan, but I can't speak for WSA if she is calling them roan or not; I believe we decided in another thread it was extensive rabicano but I am not the owner so cannot label them  I think she's just saying they have roan characteristics not that they necessarily carry the gene. (Which there is a test for)


Both were advertised as Roans when they were for sale. I say rabicano. I do not believe that they test positive for the same roan gene that AQHA's carry but again, the genetics are all different so.... I think it's just gene identification. 
Unlike sabino, roan has been a colour choice on registration applications for forever. At least they didn't try to get rid of THAT gene!


----------



## amberly

I guess later never happened with me :lol:
This is Brisco - white horses aren't too common around here.
It was funny because I didn't make grand champ in showmanship 4-H because me horse was white and there was mud on his feet.
In my head I am like, well thank you but I am competing against a brown horse who has not had a bath this whole time its been here and the showmanship was terrible!
Long story short the judge wasn't looking at anything other than cleanliness. But This is Brisco, and he is my boy! 24 years old!
This was before his bath, so he is kinda odd colored with green spots and aluminum on his body  The shade doesn't help either, haha!!
*hopefully the links work this time*


----------



## amberly

Not sure why there are two?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Nice cremello.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ReiningCrazy

greenhaven said:


> Is that a real horse? :lol: He sure is striking!


Lol here is a photo of him in his dress taken mid December. It's really hard finding a blanket that fits his height, width, length and big quarter horse butt.


----------



## Yogiwick

CarrieS said:


> Hm, it works on mobile.
> 
> Up to whether to believe me or not, but I was around this horse all summer on the ranch I worked on and he was most certainly black on parts of his back, bay (with the black points on his legs), and white. :-|


A bay and white horse is a bay and white horse.  Bay horse with white pinto markings.

Yes technically tri colored but is an incorrect use of the term as it stands in genetics.


----------



## Yogiwick

WSArabians said:


> Sabino, I do not think, can really be questioned. The problem is that they haven't identified the gene yet. It's obviously there, we just haven't been able to get test it yet. It is not the same strain found in Paints or Quarter Horses but neither am I surprised - none of the genetics are the same. I think it's just a matter of time before we find it.
> The two I pictured are rabicanos, not roan, although roan IS an option on the registration application for purebred Arabians. You see a lot of rabicanos, just not ones that exhibit the "Roan characteristics" so clearly.
> I haven't heard of any Arabians testing positive for a splash gene yet, though I'm sure there is one as well. My one stallion threw a foal with a partial blue eye, and I have a few mares that exhibit every sign of splash, I just haven't gotten around to testing yet.
> It's all there - we just need to find it.


And the many genes that have yet to be discovered or tested, etc. Maybe Arabians do have a roan and just not that roan? After all they are just labels people put on colors and hence genes. Some things may be more related than the average person thinks. Who knows.

I did not know the registry accepted "roan" but I know that there hasn't been a "roan" Arab that was positive when tested. Doesn't mean it does not exist, I don't think we can speak in definites just that no horses have been positive when tested.


----------



## smrobs

Yogiwick said:


> A bay and white horse is a bay and white horse.  Bay horse with white pinto markings.
> 
> Yes technically tri colored but is an incorrect use of the term as it stands in genetics.


 Exactly. 99% of horses that are called "tri-color" aren't. They are simply a bay, buckskin, or brown horse with pinto markings. I mean, you don't call a regular bay/brown horse a "dual-color" horse, do you?

Genetically speaking, the only true tri-color horses are horses like this, that truly exhibit 2 completely separate colors along with their pinto markings


----------



## llizzylou42

smrobs said:


>


What a cutie!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WSArabians

Yogiwick said:


> And the many genes that have yet to be discovered or tested, etc. Maybe Arabians do have a roan and just not that roan? After all they are just labels people put on colors and hence genes. Some things may be more related than the average person thinks. Who knows.
> 
> I did not know the registry accepted "roan" but I know that there hasn't been a "roan" Arab that was positive when tested. Doesn't mean it does not exist, I don't think we can speak in definites just that no horses have been positive when tested.


Exactly my thoughts. There is so much to genetics that we don't know yet. I think the gene and mark ups exist, it's just a matter of identifying them yet. The genetics are quite obviously there... but what are they?


----------



## KigerQueen

lol love stetson's mr blue!!!


----------



## Zexious

smrobs--Such cool pictures! Is that first guy a chimera?


----------



## Elleanore

trailhorserider said:


> How old is he in that picture?
> 
> Mine is 4 1/2 and I keep waiting and hoping and waiting for him to dapple out. I think I still have one friend that doesn't even believe he's gray! :-(
> 
> He's actually showing a hint of dapples here, but that's before his winter coat came in. Now he's back to being dark dark dark, except for his face.
> 
> He looks a lot like your boy!


He's SO beautiful! It's really interesting as his tail is pure white at the end. I wish my boy would stay the dark grey, but his dad and mum are both dappled!


----------



## kaitlynbowles

I love seeing everyone's pictures! Here are a few of my appaloosa mare Tonka. I thought that she was technically a "near leopard," but recently saw on another thread that that isnt an actual appaloosa color. I had to throw in a picture to show her camouflage abilities when it is snowing. 









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## danicelia24

Not really rare but here is my husbands red dun paint mare, Buttercup.


----------



## brookemd

Not rare but gorgeous and seen less often. First pic is sunny. Not 100% sure on breeding. Second pic (no saddle) is a rescue Clydie/paint


----------

